# Sadzīves tehnika >  Ledusskapis izbeidzās!

## kalaboxs

Sveki, tātad, pāris dienas atpakaļ bija ieradušīes Latvenergo vīri un nomainīja skaitītāju, un sākās nedienas - respektīvi beidza darboties ledusskapis.. Lampiņa ledussapī deg, bet kompresors nedarbojas.. Pielīdu pie aizmugures noņēmu to štepseli un pārbaudīju strāvu - pienāk pie visiem trijiem galiem - vai tā ir jābūt?? Lūk mana kompresora shēma.. 
http://www.the-acc-group.com/ACCDocs/376.pdf

----------


## Isegrim

Nomēri spriegumu, ne strāvu. Cik voltu starp _karsto_ vadu un neitrāli?

----------


## Elfs

...un nebrauc virsū latvenergo vīriem  :: 
 ::

----------


## kalaboxs

nebraucu virsū  ::  labi jāčāpo pa kaimiņiem testeris sameklēt.. manējo puika izķidājis  ::

----------


## Zigis

Tātad testera nav, bet "strava" pienāk pie visiem trim galiem... izklausās bēdīgi

----------


## Radionavigators

Ar testeriem tik gļēvuļi mēra.Ar pirkstu

----------


## Isegrim

Bet _krutākie_ vīri šauj pie mēles!

----------


## Zigis

Varbūt kļūdos, bet man izklausās, ka autors merijis ar indikātoru, to ar pirkstu pieturamo skruvgriezi. Un ja "strāva pienāk visos trijos galos" tad ir ziepe.

----------


## Athlons

> ...un nebrauc virsū latvenergo vīriem


 kāreiz par tiem "vīriem" nevar būt drošs.. vēl pirms dažiem gadiem bija gadījums, kad pārrauto gaisvadu līniju savienoja nedaudz ne tā - rezultātā elektrības skaitītājs griezās nepareizā virzienā un televizoram barošanas blokā ogļu kaudze...

----------


## Obsis

Tipiskam led skapja motorim ir treji izvadi. Viens ir Obšč. Otrs ir Rab. Trešais ir Pusk. Atšķirās pēc pretestības. Vismazākā pretestība ir Pusk uz Obšč. Vislielākā no Rab uz Pusk. Vidēja starp Rab un Obšč.
Algoritms - uz sekundi pie pievienota Rab pievieno arī Pusk un tad atvieno. Kontrolē strāvu Rab ķēdē. Jābūt virs pusampēra un zem pusotra. Ja daudzi ampēri, tātad motors nepalaižas. Tinums nodezis, bet tā mēdz būt reti. Ja palaižas bet strāva ir 2...3...5 Amp, tātad motorā izdiluši gultņi un rotors berzējas gar statoru. Kā zināms, kretīniskajiem ledusskapju motoriem gultņus būvē tikai vienā ass galā, un otrs ass gals šlonderējas kā ausis niez. Ja strāva ir 5...15A tad jau radies starpvijumu īsslēgums statora tinumos. Palaišanas loģiku nodrošinā palaišanas relejs. tas var būt pjezoelektrisks vai elektromagnētisks. Pēdējam ir spolīte, kas ievelk serdeni, ja strāva ir lielāka par aptuv 3...2A (vispār precīza strāvas vērtība ir uzrakstīta, un pērkot tā jāzina). Tikko motors palaižas tā strāva nokrītās un magnēts atlaiž kontaktūru. Tam ir bimetālisks aizsargs, ja lielā palaišanas strāva plūst vismaz sekundes 15 un nekas nenotiek, tad bimetāls visu totāli atslēdz uz apmēram minūti, un tad cikls atkārtojas. Pjezokeramiskie to visu dara tāpat, tikai bez spolēm un tinumiem. Spoļu tipam visbiežāk pārkarst spoles tinumi-deformējas karkass-kapitāli iesprūst kustīgais serdenis. Pjezo savukārt uzsprāgst visa tā keramika nahren un tikai melna dvaka paliek. Tad ceļš uz bodi, piemēram, Lemonu vai Latgalīti vai vienalga kur.
Ceru ka vainas meklēšanas metodika tagad skaidra.
Un vēl, normālam ledusskapim jāstrādā ar motors rūc /motors stāv izslēgts apmēram 1:3 līdz 1:4. Ja motors griežās ilgāk, tad kratkovremenno-povtornij režīmam aprēķinātais motors pārkarsīs un izolācija iznīks un tinumi noīsosies. Šāda efekta īstais iemesls ir pārāk maz freona sistēmā. Jo 100% freona izgaro cauri biezsienu varam apmēram 30 gadu laikā, tāpēc jau pēc 15 gadiem iekšā ir knapi puse. Nenormāli gara mokpilna dzinēja agonizēšana ir droša zīme freona trūkumam. Ja samērīsi aukstajā kamerā vājprātā zemas T, piemēram -40 vai -30, taddiagnoze ir apstiprināta. Ja otrādi, knapi mīnus 4 dabū, tad drīzāk vārsti kompresoram saliekušies kad kaut kad bijis ūdens korķis sasalis kapilārajā trubiņā. To protams var izkarsēt, bet nu jau par vēlu.

----------


## Tārps

Nu nevajadzētu visu ņemt par pilnu, ko Obsis te lej. Vecajiem motoriem, par kādiem te stāsta, palaišanas tinums ir izveidots bifilāri, un kā likums, no tievāka vada nekā darba tinums. Palaišanas tinumiem 90% gadījumu ir lielāka aktīvā pretestība nekā darba tinumam. (ar ļoti retiem un specifiskiem izņēmumiem)

----------


## ezis666

Un freonu jau sen nepilda ledusskapjos.Un vara trubas arī jau sen ir pa dārgu, tērauds un alumīnijs pa lielam

----------


## Obsis

Tārpam vienmēr taisnība, patiesi sajaucu. Mazākā pretestība bija darba. Mans vienīgais attaisnojums, ka jau gadus 20 nestrādāju ar ledusskapju remontu. Vairākus gadus pa vakariem rāvu melnās miesās. Tāpēc specializēta mērgalva ar pareizu štekeri un zvana pogu palaišanai rokas režīmā ir ļoti noderīga manta motora kontrolei.

----------


## Obsis

Jau manā laikā tikai sevi cienoši ražotāji lietoja varu. Citi lietoja kaltētus ēzeļa mēslus. Bet ja varu ar ļumīniju ir iemācījušies sametināt (ar berzi, ja kas), tad tēraudu ar ļumīniju gan neesmu manījis. Kapilārās caurulītes kā bija no vara tā joprojām nez kāpēc ir no vara. Dzelzis ir tikai no kompresora līdz ceolīta filtram. No filtra jau kapilārā.
Nepilda tikai R12, R22 un citās jomās nelieto R11. Vari nestāstīt, 11 gadus biju šo vielu galvenais kontrolētājs Latvijā. Tagad CFC vietā lieto dažāda paveida HCFC (hidrofreonus) tādus kā R134,  R404, R407, 505, 501 un daudzus daudzus citus. No tā ITIN NEKAS nemainās, kā bija freons tā ir freons, tikai vairs NE TAS freons, kaut arī TAS freons joprojām ir liela procentuālā daļa jaunmodīgajā maisījumā.
Vispārīgai izglītībai iesaku http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_refrigerants   - tas tā, lai ilūziju nebūtu.

----------


## kalaboxs

kaut ko nepareizi meeriiju, 2 izejaas 226V un vienaaa 0.. 


Jaaa, tresho dienu  ::

----------


## next

Tresho dienu bez ledusskapa dziivo?
Sieva no katla nav nonjeemusi?
Sauc elektrikji.

----------


## Texx

> kaut ko nepareizi meeriiju, 2 izejaas 226V un vienaaa 0.. 
> 
> 
> Jaaa, tresho dienu


 Tas ko nomērīji ir pareizi tā arī jābūt. Vēl vari pamērīt motoru tinumu pretestības, vai nav palaišanas tinums nodedzis. Bet vispār sauc meistaru vai ved uz remontu pats. Nav ko tur tik ilgi meditēt.

----------


## Tārps

Kur tieši mērīji ? Vai uz motora galiem ? Atrodi barojošajam vadam no kontakta "0" un pamēri motora galus (spriegumu) pret to.
Jā, un ja nu liekās, ka pēc skaitītāja maiņas tie sūdi, tad joka pēc apgriez štepseli kontaktā otrādi, .... kas zina ....

----------


## kalaboxs

Uz motora galiem rāda 194 V abos.. Tinumie pretestība vienam 15.6 otram 20,...

Bet ja beidzies piem. freons.. kompresoram tak buutu jaastraadaa?

----------


## kalaboxs

taatad, konstateeju faktu.. pieliku masas vadu uzreiz pie motora 0 no stepsela kas naak.. ieruucaas, bet pieloiekot atpakaļ to masas vadu kas naak no taa reguleejamaa plurka kas ir leduskapja ieksaaa, ar to nedarbojas..

----------


## Texx

Nu tad nočeko termostatu. Diezgan bieža parādība, ka tie mēdz izbeigties.

----------


## Tārps

Nu tad tik skaties shēmu , ko pats pievienoji 1.postam. Tur ir divi varianti iespējami - vai nu motora aizsardzība, vai regulators.

----------


## kalaboxs

Jautaajums par termostatu.. 

Patreiz virsuu ir shaads termostats.. k59q2800 

Bet LV veikalos neatradu, kāds buutu analogs?

----------


## Ints

Ir gan... kaut vai šeit http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=item&i_id=508d571c4f8c617bf8e86738e787d6df

bet,manuprāt, tur var iestūķēt arī ko citu, galvenais ,lai izmērs atļauj, un zondes garums pietiekams.

----------


## kalaboxs

Ok, paldies par info..

----------

